# expanding foam



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I've seen backgrounds made from expanding foam and I'm tinkering with the idea of using it to make a tunnel or cave using either a terracotta pot or a piece of black PVC for support. Does anyone know if this stuff has to be sealed before it goes int a tank? Also I believe it only comes in white, anyone know of a way to color it?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 29, 2016)

Ive read some about a product called handi-foam for that type of project, it seems to be exactly what youre looking for, but before you run out and by some on my say so, read this article.

Aquarium-Related Articles


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Raptor said:


> Ive read some about a product called handi-foam for that type of project, it seems to be exactly what youre looking for, but before you run out and by some on my say so, read this article.
> 
> Aquarium-Related Articles



thanks, I'll do that.


----------

